# Apache Server suddenly not working



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

Hi People!:wave:

When I call up pages on my development computer thru the server that works. But when I try it on a remote browser it hangs. Sometimes it works when calling up a page in a particular directory. But when I load from another directory (called "paypal" which implements Paypal) it doesn't work at all.

Thanks for your help...

Brent


----------

